

Ask HN: Your startup programming language? - alifaziz

What is your startup project programming language?<p>Just a random information collection to get a picture of how many startups picking particular programming languages to develop their project.<p>Really appreciate the support. Thanks :)
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Hi,

It's certainly an interesting question, but it does poke a pain I have. Have
you tried searching for information before posting?

I'd guess not, because really recently there was a poll asking exactly this
question. User "koski" (<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=koski>) has
already linked to it, but here it is again.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1843083>

And this comment is directed just at you, but at everyone who submits
questions without first searching.

Why? Unless you're asking for specific advice about a specific situation
that's unique to you, there's a really good chance that the question has
already been asked and already been answered.

Why not search first? <http://searchyc.com/>

~~~
revorad
Strongly agree. There are a lot of fluff posts made which could easily be
avoided if people just bothered to search first. Please let's try to improve
the signal-to-noise ratio here, not make it worse.

I know people are lazy to use Google for a custom search. So I put together a
google custom search engine which searches HN and a bunch of other
programming-related sites - <http://laughingcomputer.com>.

------
koski
Hi,

there has been couple of polls about the subject lately.

I remember at least this one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1843083>

Hope it helps.

------
edatwell
python

